# Ten Musical Barges



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I had an LP of the music played at the Queen's coronation in 1953. I was dreaming of having a CD of the performances of the ten muscial barges at her Diamond Jubilee. Judging from the description of the projected scene, I suspect that will remain a dream? Could they possibly record those with so much "riot of sound" surrounding them?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to that same lady's funeral march and burial music. 

Decca should definitely release those two!


----------

